# Broke in a new heaver in a good way!



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I do a lot of shore fishing with a buddy of mine and he had convinced me to buy a heaver to chuck larger baits a country mile. So I ordered a 12foot Ticathrough Dizzy Lizzyto use forreds and other large speciesfrom the beach. Wellthe rod came in andI threw my Salina 80 on it and took it out for a test drive. We got toour spotset up shop and caught some bait. I ended up catching one bull red and a large shark.Im not sure what species itis so if somebody could help me out on that it would be appreciated, I THINK its a blacktip but not positive. Anyway here are the pics. The red was caught on cut ladyfish and the shark was caught on a live pinfish.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice job Anthony, Looks like a sandbar or bull shark. Rob P.S- 8 to 7 I am winning.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent, thanx for the report and pics. I cant tell from the angle if the shark has a round or pointy nose(looks pointy). I usually tell by the teeth and nose. bulls have triangular top teeth with sharp hook teeth on bottom, blacktips have all pointy hook teeth. Its a fatty.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

nice job!!! those are some nice fish


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job buddy, it looks like a fat black tip to me. But I'm no expert. The nose and teeth would be the best way to tell. But being that it looks like all fins but the anal fin have black tips.........it's a black tip


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice way to put a new rod to the test. =)

I'm also with you& Konz, it looks like a black tip. Take a look at the *HMS Shark Placard* (google it, its online)- between the bull and black tip, it looks more like a black tip.. ? ..


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey ,change that screen name !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just kidding, good report. Sounds like you guys had a good time. Nice pictures to.

Scott


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I know it wasnt a bull shark and the nose was a bit more pointy. I also think it was a blacktip and the rest of you think the same soI will settle on that. Thanks again!


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep that's a nice fat blacktip. 

Not intending to derail, point fingers or otherwise cause controversy and only for the sake of conservation. if you intend to release a shark holding it in that manner increases the risk of it dying due to damage to its gills.

A similar and safer way is to hold the pectoral fins against the body, it distributes the pressure of your hands more evenly across the body and reduces the risk of damaging internal organs. Since sharks have no rib bones or gill plates, that can happen easily. They also seem to calm down a bit and become more manageable.

Again nice fish and I apologize for any offense. I just can't help myself.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice blacktip. Those salinas have sweet drags dont they? I have a few myself, only problem I have with them is salt starts to build up on the bottom of the reel, watch out for that. careful with the pointy end of a shark


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

No offense taken at all. I did not realize that holding it that way could cause serious damage, now that I know I will be sure not to do it. I have not caught many large sharks so Im fairly new to handling them. Thank you for the info. Josh I am a huge fan of the salinas as well.I have a bunch of them and Iclean my gear after every use pretty thoroughly. I will keep an eye out for the salt build up. I dont know what sizes you have but I have noticed also that on themodels 55 and below that the roller bearing will lighter line with small diameter sometimes. I was able to fix the problem by putting an additional washerbehind the bearing. It seems to have done the trick. Anyway thanks for the feedback!


----------

